# J201 replacement for a signal splitter?



## Dali (Aug 12, 2020)

Since the PCB is not available here and I trust our little community, I will ask. Feel free @PedalPCB to remove the question.

I just bought 3 of these Signal Splitter to build some weird delay and loop setup:









						Spluffer - Buffered signal splitter - Board Mounted
					

Neat little circuit to split your guitar signal without any signal loss, based on the AMZ Splitter Buffer. This version keeps everything neatly board mounted with no wiring, unless you opt for the wired DC socket. Designed for a mini 1590A (36 x 90mm) enclosure with DC power only in horizontal...




					shop.pedalparts.co.uk
				




But after the purchase, I realized it requires 4X J201 (so 12!) and since it's a non-musical PCB I was wondering if any replacement would be "good enough" until pre-soldered MMBFJ201 are available here. I'm not a purist with sound. Those are the suggestions I've seen so far.

2N5457  (not available at Tayda)
MPF102  (not available at Tayda)
2n5458 

Anyone want to express themselves?


----------



## Robert (Aug 12, 2020)

Dali said:


> Anyone want to express themselves?



I like turtles.   ??? 



Dali said:


> Feel free @PedalPCB to remove the question.



Why would I remove the question?   This is perfectly acceptable.  

Any of the transistors you listed should work fine in that circuit, just make sure the pinout is correct.


----------



## Dali (Aug 12, 2020)

Robert said:


> Why would I remove the question?   This is perfectly acceptable.



This is a bloody competitor... 

But on the other hand you refuse to make those and do weird hipster DayDream Mark 2 stuff instead...

Oh, and thanks for your answer!

I got a bunch of 2N5087 (I don't even know why). Would those works too?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 12, 2020)

No, you need JFETs. I don’t see this circuit being particularly picky about the type. 5457/8/9, pf5102, 4393 etc should all work.


----------



## Robert (Aug 12, 2020)

Dali said:


> This is a bloody competitor...


This isn't a competition. (And why is he so bloody?  What happened to the dude? Are people attacking PCB vendors?)        ? 

The only time I _discourage_ this sort of thing is in the Wishlist threads...  and that is more of a courtesy to those who are making the request...     If you request a project and some other guy comes along and says "Well, you can get it at Fiddlesticks PCB Emporium right now" that tends to bump the priority of that request down on the list.      I say "discourage" because this isn't a rule, it's just a suggestion.



Dali said:


> I got a bunch of 2N5087 (I don't even know why). Would those works too?



It needs to be a JFET, not a BJT.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 13, 2020)

Dali said:


> Anyone want to express themselves?



I was once abducted by aliens.  I think they stole my wallet.  



Just about any N-channel JFET will work in that circuit.  You want something with Vp < 5V.  Adjust R2 to get somewhere between 3V and 6V on the source pins.  With some JFETs, you can leave leave out R2 altogether.  

Tell us which JFETs you have or can get and I'll make a recommendation.  Not all JFETs have the same pinout, but we can deal with that.


----------



## Dali (Aug 17, 2020)

Just for your curiosity, I wrote to Fuzz Dog about J201 for the circuit and they replied really fast:

"We supply 2n5457. it works exactly the same. we have plenty of J201, they’re just not necessary in this case. "


----------



## Dali (Aug 21, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Not all JFETs have the same pinout, but we can deal with that.



Since I'm lazy by nature and Tayda got 2N5458 so I will probably get 12 of them...

Same pinout as J201 from what I found on the inter-tubes. Correct?


----------



## Robert (Aug 21, 2020)

I'll have enough pre-soldered J201s in a couple weeks to last a lifetime if you aren't in a hurry.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 23, 2020)

2N5458 has same pinout as J201, but Vp for 2N5458 is all over the place.  They will work, but you will probably have to remove R2.


----------



## Dali (Aug 23, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> 2N5458 has same pinout as J201, but Vp for 2N5458 is all over the place.  They will work, but you will probably have to remove R2.


I wish I knew what it means...

I will probably wait for those real J201 from the nice people at PedalPCB...


----------



## bifurcation (Aug 23, 2020)

While I wait, I'm looking at this j112 on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Fairchild-Semiconductor-J112-Transistor-Channel/dp/B01NCWTT9E/

Is this a match for the j201 and/or the 2n5458(7)?


----------

